# Is it okay to re-use canning water?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I just pulled six pints of soup from the pressure canner and have three more to do. Is it alright to use the water in the canner or should I use fresh?

Thanks....stef


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Stef, 

Use fresh water. I know it takes longer but with the siphoning that goes on in a pressure canner, you can end up with some off tasting corn.

I used to use the water twice, then freshen it, until I had a bunch of nasty tasting jars of corn because of it.

I know it takes longer to reheat the water but think of all the time wasted when you open jars and they taste bad ...


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Cyndi, I should have waited for your answer. I added a little more fresh water to bring it back up to 2 inches and am now processing. 

Oh well. It's only two jars of plain tomato sauce, so I hope it'll be okay. 

stef


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I change it daily and as needed.
Which means some times it can be reused. But not very often.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You may be okay, Stef. Not all the corn that was canned in previously used water turned out bad tasting ...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I always use fresh. We have well water (softened) but once it's been heated, it tends to leave more of a mineral deposit on the jars.


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

Add a little white vinegar to your canning water and there will be no mineral deposit.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Pressure inside the jars will not allow the water or the vapor in the canner to siphon into the jars.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I re use the water in the pressure canner all the time. The water from the BWB goes to the plants.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I reuse the water in the pressure canner unless it seems a little oily or dirty, then I clean the canner and add new water. I also use a tad bit of vinegar in the water as we have heavy minerals in our well water and I don't want to open a gallon of distilled water every time I pressure can.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started to reuse pressure canning water at least 2-3 times last year, but stopped doing it because I had too many off tasting pints of corn (with good seals).


----------

